# Microsoft VBScript runtime error '800a01b6'



## crawdad (Sep 24, 2001)

Hello all, I am testing a simple asp page with IIS to learn how to develop a username and password system. I have all the pages built but I am getting an error in my validation page. I have looked though the Microsoft support pages and several other forums but havent found anything too helpful. Does anyone know what this means and how I can resolve it? Any help appreciated, the error message is below.


Microsoft VBScript runtime error '800a01b6' 

Object doesn't support this property or method: 'Request.From' 

/username/validation.asp, line 13


----------

